# Classic Television Theme Songs



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpxJsy8nfjA


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEjXPY9jOx8


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Mission Impossible - The award winner for the best use of bongo drums.

[video]https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=Mission+Impossible+Introduction&&view=detail&mid=6D41FE1D5786772793F16D41FE1D5786772793F1&rvsmid=9F239857AD807D5FD42E9F239857AD807D5FD42E&FORM=VDQVAP[/video]


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

A fine jazz waltz


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Barney Miller
Star Trek


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Seinfeld: It's a theme about nothing.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Not a famous show, but I always enjoyed the opening theme:


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Very cool Dick Dale-like surf guitar coupled with a horn section -






and what may be the only television theme song that prominently featured a harpsichord paired with hipster finger-snaps -


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

- Instrumental version





 - vocals by Lorne Greene


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Very tuneful John Sebastian penned theme.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Strange but true fact - I wrote the lyrics to this theme song and have been living off the royalties for over 50 years now. Full disclosure - I didn't write the "na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na" part - that was someone else.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Good ol' Henry Mancini


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Celebrating composer Mike Post Part I -


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Celebrating composer Mike Post Part II -


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Celebrating composer Mike Post Part III -


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Everybody knows "this" name


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

these are all great! and i have watched and remember 99.9% of them. and this composer is from the 'Burgh!!


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Die Schwarzwaldklinik:






Alf:






Dallas:






And my favourite Falcon Crest:


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

_You just put your lips together and blow_


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

The best theme _ever_ from one of the best shows ever cool:!!) ...
_* Perry Mason *_






The theme, "Park Avenue Beat", was written by composer Fred Steiner, who described it as "a piece of symphonic R & B". Here's the full song played by an orchestra (well worth the listen!) ~






And here is a fun version by the Blues Brothers


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Call me vulgar, but the Knight Rider theme does it for me.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I grew up watching* The Flintstones *& I'm still a big fan :lol: 
The theme "Meet the Flintstones" (written by Hoyt Curtin, Joseph Barbera & William Hanna) was performed by a 22 piece big band with the Randy Van Horne Singers, & the melody was derived from part of the 2nd movement of Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 17 ~ pretty classy for cavemen!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

laurie said:


> The best theme _ever_ from one of the best shows ever cool:!!) ...
> _* Perry Mason *_


_

The late '50s/early '60s had the coolest themes. Like the one from Mike Hammer.






And of course, Peter Gunn.





_


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

laurie said:


> And here is a fun version by the Blues Brothers


I've never heard that. It makes me want to go to law school so I can use it for my ringtone.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> I've never heard that. It makes me want to go to law school so I can use it for my ringtone.


:lol:  :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The Avengers theme had a cool James Bond vibe.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The original Doctor Who theme was amazing for its time.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

*Lone Wolf and Cub Theme Song*

Nothing beats this:






Later version is even better:


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

This was the BBC's brilliant version of Last of the Mohicans in 1971. It was filmed in a Scottish glen and my husband and I were innocently driving along when we came across a very realistic 'fort'. Then we saw the canoe on the river and several 'Mohicans ' in full Indian dress standing around in front of ordinary British caravans, drinking tea and smoking. Pity it was before the days of selfies!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Two of my favourites - one from either side of the pond.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Joanna Lumley as Purdey… sigh... still makes me swoon like a school girl despite you know not actually being a girl and all...


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Really quite hilarious -


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

It's a myth that everyone in Britain is a loveable middle-class eccentric? - How disheartening to hear.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

"We could use a man like Herbert Hoover again!"






I've watched every episode. 






Gone but not forgotten!-


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> Mission Impossible - The award winner for the best use of bongo drums.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Well somebody has to, so it might as well be me.






I believe the first series theme had vocals but my memory doesn't stretch that far back (I was only four years old in 1960).

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

This is what funk sounds like when it is played by white guys and this is why white guys probably shouldn't play funk.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Strange but true fact - Birgit Nilsson covered this song in her recital album "_Lieder aus dem wilden Westen_".

"_Bewegen Sie sich weiter, bewegen, bewegen, obwohl sie nicht zustimmen.

Halten Sie sie Doggies bewegen Rawhide!

Versuchen Sie nicht, sie zu verstehen.

Einfach nur seilen und werfen und schnappen.

Bald werden wir hoch und breit leben.

Boy mein herz es Rechenung

Meine wahre Liebe wird warten, am Ende meiner Fahrt warten._"


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Frank Freaking Sinatra said:


> This is what funk sounds like when it is played by white guys and this is why white guys probably shouldn't play funk.


Yeah. I'm a big fan of Starsky and Hutch, but that theme is cringeworthy. As to white funk, I think Cold Blood and Tower of Power have redeemed us.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Two pretty bad themes. But I still have my Supercar and Fireball XL5 models.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The Saturday Night Live closing theme is memorable for not really being a theme. But Lou Marini tears it up.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

The Flying Doctors






Fort Boyard






Star Trek - Deep Space Nine






The Orville (not exactly "classic", but it's my favorite of recent shows)


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Behold, the greatest opening of all time.

I HAAAAVE THE POOOWEEERRRRRRR


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Today's theme - Coonskin Caps

To any of you who are tempted to singlehandedly bring the coonskin cap back into fashion allow me to just say this - don't, seriously don't.

You would think that if anybody could rock a coonskin cap it would be Frank Freaking Sinatra right? I mean, who looks greater in a hat than Frank Freaking Sinatra?

It's sometime in the mid -50s and of course I'm with Ava (Gardner) and Davy Crockett is all the rage - everywhere you go it's Davy Crockett this and Davy Crockett that.

By the time the mid -50s arrived I had so little hair left that I used to use a washcloth to comb it thus the tendency to go nowhere without the ever-present fedora perched upon my head.

So for reasons so obscure that not even I can remember why I did what I did I suddenly decide that I'm going to trade in the trademarked fedora for a coonskin cap.

So I pop that topper right on my melon, walk into our bedroom, Ava takes one look and bursts into laughter and it's not the kind of charming "girlish" laughter that you would expect but this huge wide-mouthed super-loud horselaugh that is so insulting that I felt my eyes start to water because I felt like crying. Now... I'm Frank Freaking Sinatra, right? Right.... and so I can't start crying like a little girl in front of Ava Freaking Gardner and so I rip the coonskin cap off my head and fling it right out the 10th story of the Sands Hotel in Vegas - where it winds up I haven't the vaguest idea nor do I care to find out.

So you would think that should be the end of the story but every time Ava and I start fighting like Apaches (which is pretty much all we do at this point in our relationship) she starts to take cheap shots at me whenever I'm getting the best of her in our "debates" which is pretty much always. Ava starts in with "The Cap" - "Where's your cap, Frank?" - "Put on your cap, Frank" - "You really rocked that cap, Frank" and so on and so on until I finally decide that I would sooner divorce her than to ever hear anything about "The Cap" and so I do...

And no sooner do I divorce her I spend the next two freaking *decades* cranking out nothing but an endless parade of hit songs "for only the lonely" and "Where Are You?" and all of that other BS which is completely laughable because at this point I'm dating so many Vegas showgirls and aspiring starlets that sometimes I had one on each arm and a third one carrying my coat.

And so I lost Ava Freaking Gardner, a really nice coonskin cap that I kind of liked, and had so spend the rest of my life consoling myself with nothing but an endless supply of Vegas showgirls and aspiring starlets... oh, and Jack Daniels and Dino and Sammy.... and money... don't forget the money which contrary to what you might think actually does have the capability to buy happiness and indeed bought me plenty.

There's a moral here somewhere but you'll have to find it yourself as quite frankly I'm too lazy... quite "frankly"... get it? :lol: I crack myself up...


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Frank Freaking Sinatra said:


> Very tuneful John Sebastian penned theme.


This was John Sebastian's last famous song. You can ask yourself, why is that? It's a bit like when musicians start labels for others and then cease being able to be good composers themselves. Perhaps, too much of a business mind is a bad thing for a composer.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Frank Freaking Sinatra said:


> Joanna Lumley as Purdey… sigh... still makes me swoon like a school girl despite you know not actually being a girl and all...


Hell, yes! Easily my favourite beautiful TV actress of the time, even though I normally don't particularly like blondes.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Frank Freaking Sinatra said:


>


I remember watching Buffy back in the day, but as God is my witness, I didn't know she had a theme song.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

regenmusic said:


> This was John Sebastian's last famous song. You can ask yourself, why is that? It's a bit like when musicians start labels for others and then cease being able to be good composers themselves. Perhaps, too much of a business mind is a bad thing for a composer.


He had another TV theme song for a kids' show around that time. I think a few people watched That's Cat. I can't find the original, but here is a cover that sounds like him.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Frank Freaking Sinatra said:


> Today's theme - Coonskin Caps
> 
> To any of you who are tempted to singlehandedly bring the coonskin cap back into fashion allow me to just say this - don't, seriously don't.




When I moved to Nashville, the first thing I did was hunt down a coonskin cap. I never had one when I was a kid. But having one somehow completed my childhood. Maybe that's why it's been downhill ever since.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

This is really a cool theme written by Henry Mancini that brings back a great many memories - each show would rotate - eventually each became a stand-alone series -






Strange but true - Henry Mancini asked me to call him "Hank" and wanted to know if he could call me "Frank" - I replied "you can call me Mr. Sinatra... Hank."


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Instrumental version -






Vocal version -






My man Sammelah really knocked this one out of the park...


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Neighbours:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

_Randall and Hopkirk (Deceased)_. Theme from the late 60s show about a private eye and the murdered partner who helps him from beyond the grave. Actor Kenneth Cope who played the ghost is now 87 - Mike Pratt (Randall) sadly died quite young. Tune has a nice bit of creepy harpsichord.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

X-Files






Rome


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Lost in Space


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Star Trek Voyager theme wasn't bad (same goes for the series, not great, not bad... and certainly better than the trash that came after). Jerry Goldsmith!


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

How the West Was Won:






Centennial:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Roots:






I Claudius:


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Can’t play the Claudius video as the BBC content isn’t allowed in my country. As my country happens to be Scotland that seems a bit daft!
Just the music is fine, without the snake!


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Metairie Road said:


> Speakin' o' drums, here's another award winner from my childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, so THAT'S what they look like!


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

When my husband and I were waiting for his carers to come each morning we put the TV on and got completely hooked on the children's progamme 'In The Night Garden' - completely surreal and utterly bonkers but also slightly sad. Derek Jacobi narrates.
Andrew Davenport (Teletubbies) created and wrote all 100 episodes as well as the title theme and all music and songs.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

One of the best TV shows of the 1960's. John Barry theme music.






Number 6 on my list of favorite TV themes -






Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Mr. Ed the talking horse theme song


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> Mr. Ed the talking horse theme song


A brilliant thread. I'm not keen on a lot of films and television but I really love sitcoms and think that the Americans and the British excel at them equally in different ways. One of the things I really enjoyed doing recently was learning about US sitcoms which either didn't air in Britain or had limited coverage. Mr Ed is so great. I'm dipping in but it has been good too already to spot the theme to Welcome Back Kotter, Get Smart, Leave It To Beaver, Alf etc etc and, of course, Cheers which did have an extensive run in the UK.


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Jose Feliciano - "Chico And The Man" Theme






…….a bit quiet but this is the intro to the show:


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Barney Miller - All Versions:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2019)

The Twilight Zone score by Bernard Herrmann


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Facts of Life: The Complete Series


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Tv Theme Skippy


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Fame - Remember My Name


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

While these three clips don't exactly qualify as "Classic Television Theme Songs" they do serve quite admirably to bring attention to an upcoming thread that I'm developing

"*Frank Sinatra - The Capitol Years*"

The Frank Sinatra Show is an ABC variety and drama series, starring Frank Sinatra, premiering on *October 18, 1957*, and last airing on June 27, 1958.

This was Sinatra's second attempt at a television series, his first was The Frank Sinatra Show on CBS Television between 1950-1952.

The series was originally slated to consist of thirteen variety episodes, thirteen dramas starring Sinatra, and ten dramas hosted by Sinatra, filmed at the El Capitan Theatre in Hollywood rather than broadcast live. Sinatra was paid $3 million for the series, and granted near total artistic freedom.

The drama segments of the show fared less well against the variety episodes in ratings and the final total was fourteen live variety shows, eight filmed variety shows, four dramas starring Sinatra, and six dramas hosted by Sinatra. Rather than 36 episodes for the season, ABC cut its losses and reduced the total number to 32.

Sinatra hated rehearsing, and tried to make eleven shows in fifteen days; the series subsequently received a critical mauling and was Sinatra's last attempt at a television series.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Wrong thread, sorry... :lol:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Married with Children Theme Song


----------



## 89Koechel (Nov 25, 2017)

Geez, does anybody remember "The Bob Newhart Show", and it's theme music, by Patrick Williams? Also, there were those short, but distinctive theme musics (of diff. types) to "Everybody Loves Raymond", and "Frasier". Pretty classy stuff, overall, IMO.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

M*A*S*H* - movie theme song - opening


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Cheers full theme song (from 200th show)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Came across this show a few days ago, for the first time in 40 years or so. Lovely theme song.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Addams Family Opening Credits and Theme Song


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Theme from Absolutely Fabulous


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Coronation Street - Original Theme Tune


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Neighbours Theme (original and FULL version)


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Apologies if this has already been posted, a great groove and singalong....


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Love Boat


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

happy days theme song original complete


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Welcome Back Kotter - Theme Song


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Nanny named Fran/The Nanny Intro


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Flintstones Opening and Closing Theme 1960 1966


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Friends Theme song with lyrics


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Swiebertje


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> The Flintstones Opening and Closing Theme 1960 1966


i did not view this one... if so sorry


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sesame Street "Theme" Lyrics


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Square Pegs Season 1 Opening and Closing Credits and Theme Song


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Malcolm In The Middle Theme Song(Full Version)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Square Pegs


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The JeffersonsTheme Song


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Welcome Back Kotter
(John Sebastian)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Theme from "The Dukes of Hazzard" (Good Ol' Boys)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

At Least It Was Here - The 88 (Full Community Theme w/ Lyrics)


----------

